# Judge questions prosecution of mechanic who built rifle silencers for Navy Seals....



## RyanSC (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting article.  I wonder how common this is?

http://fxn.ws/1cIsfYh


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't understand why the silencers needed to be "off the books"...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 17, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't understand why the silencers needed to be "off the books"...


The SEALs may be at fault.

Convince him to build suppressors, then walk off with essentailly untracable suppressors.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 17, 2014)

SOWT said:


> The SEALs may be at fault.
> 
> Convince him to build suppressors, then walk off with essentailly untracable suppressors.



Yeah. Poor guy was prolly thinking he had a sweet .gov gig, ends up in jail.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 17, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah. Poor guy was prolly thinking he had a sweet .gov gig, ends up in jail.


Which is why he beats the rap.

If he is smart, he will have some form of government purchase order to prove intent.
But only if he is smart.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 18, 2014)

$4800USD roughly for a suppressor? Seems excessive?


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2014)

New Zealand has hugely oppressive gun laws, yet suppressors are 100% unrestricted, because... well of course...

USA, Land of the free? Yeah right...


----------



## CQB (Mar 18, 2014)

Whaaat! Pourquoi mon bro? C'est bizarre!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 18, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> $4800USD roughly for a suppressor? Seems excessive?


Missed that.
That's 2-3 times the going rate, which makes me think they were using government letterhead to buy off-the-books gear.

The guy may have known, or may just not be as smart as he should be, but the "contracting" officer needs to be brought up on charges (hell, could have been a government sting too).


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 18, 2014)

A "secret" program to build silencers?  

I hope the unit that bought them can produce 349 unmarked silencers out of arms room...


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 18, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Missed that.
> That's 2-3 times the going rate, which makes me think they were using government letterhead to buy off-the-books gear.
> 
> The guy may have known, or may just not be as smart as he should be, but the "contracting" officer needs to be brought up on charges (hell, could have been a government sting too).



What about a simple kickback? Would be interesting to see the company's books.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 18, 2014)

B/c its too hard to grind a serial number off of your issue suppressor and right a field loss statement.

This whole thing stinks of bullshit, and looks like a few tards figured out how to make some extra money, stealing from uncle sugar.


----------



## JBS (Mar 24, 2014)

It was theft (allegedly):

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nregistered-silencer-scheme/?intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 24, 2014)

JBS said:


> It was theft (allegedly):
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nregistered-silencer-scheme/?intcmp=obnetwork


Contract Fraud/Kickbacks; now it makes more sense.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 24, 2014)

Called it!


----------

